# Gaming laptop around 25-30k



## lakhim (Jan 26, 2013)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
My budget is around 25k but can extend to 30k.

 What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
Thin and Light; 12" - 14" screen
Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen

Either screen size will be fine.

3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
Nope as far as I'm concerned but would like your reviews on different manufacturers.

4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
Mainly surfing the web, watching movies and gaming.

5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?
Any resolution which is good for watching movies and playing games would be preferred and can anyone tell me as what is the difference between matte and glossy finish.

6) Anything else you would like to say?
Thinking of buying one from Flipkart.Also can check from local Reliance Digital or E-Zone or Chandni chowk(Kolkata).

Also I've shortlisted some laptops in this price range and reading their reviews online have impressed me quite a bit.But I would like your expert advice as well.


HP Pavilion G6-1318AX
HP Pavilion G6-2302AX
Asus X53TK-SX056D

Also can anyone tell me how would Dell Vostro in this price range fair as some of them come up with Core i3.

And if Acer Aspire One 725 Netbook will be a good buy or not?

Thanks


----------



## n3rd (Jan 26, 2013)

Gaming laptop for 25-30K? Where's the ROFL smiley when you need one? Aspire 725 aint no 'gaming laptop' dude, forget it if you're into moderate gaming.

From your list, I'd go for:
HP Pavilion G6-2302AX Laptop (APU Dual Core A4/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 1.5GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com

It's okay for moderate gaming.


----------



## RON28 (Jan 26, 2013)

if you can extend your budget to 31k or 32K, get this laptop Samsung 2nd gen I3 with AMD 7670M

flipkart is overprice in terms of laptop and electronic gadgets nowdays, so you can get this laptop locally for 31k easily.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 26, 2013)

if you absolutely can't increase your budget past 30k, get the Asus X53TK. It is a modded version of the famous X53TA but with better GPU. Don't be fooled by the 1.5Ghz clockspeed. It is quite capable and definitely better than any dualcore A4/A6. But seriously, if you plan to game buy a desktop or increase your budget to ~35k. a midrange GPU won't help when the processor lets you down.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 27, 2013)

As SAM said get a Assembled PC instead!
You may get better GPU, CPU in that case!


----------



## RON28 (Jan 27, 2013)

Matte is an anti reflective display where objects doesn't reflect on screen and glossy means normal type display, glossy displays are not comfortable for outdoor, though colour looks good on glossy displays compared to matte.

And dell vostros are business laptops, they either have pathetic graphic card or comes with On board Intel GPU, not meant for gaming.


----------



## lakhim (Jan 27, 2013)

Thank you all for your expert comments.
  I also know that a desktop would fare better than a laptop but the one which I want to assemble is quite costly and would take some time so for the time being I'm looking for a laptop which can meet gaming requirements until desktop is assembled.


----------



## tkin (Jan 28, 2013)

Try to get this laptop: Samsung NP355V5C-S05IN Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 6GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 1.5GB Graph) - Samsung: Flipkart.com

It was 32k but f'n fk increased price, locally you will may get this at 32k.


----------



## powerstarprince (Jan 28, 2013)

I would suggest this one for gaming, delivered in 2-3 days HP Pavilion G6-2005AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB/ 1.5GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 28, 2013)

shadow said:


> I would suggest this one for gaming, delivered in 2-3 days HP Pavilion G6-2005AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB/ 1.5GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com



+1. I didn't see the reduced price.He can get it locally for 30k


----------



## sumit_anand (Jan 29, 2013)

You can get a better Laptop in your budget, try Sony VAIO SVE1511AEN from Flipkart.com


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 29, 2013)

sumit_anand said:


> You can get a better Laptop in your budget, try Sony VAIO SVE1511AEN from Flipkart.com



Dude are you serious??? How can he game on intel hd 3000?

Better buy this .Price was 34500inr two months ago and now it got reduced to 31900inr. He might get this lappy around 30k if he buys from a local dealer. *www.flipkart.com/hp-pavilion-g6-20...tyroo&icmpid=reco_pp_historyFooter_computer_2


----------



## lakhim (Aug 31, 2014)

Hello Guys,

Back again.
 Well things haven't went as planned but will like your suggestion.
Went through gaming laptops on Flipkart when I found Dell has introduced 2 laptops in 25-30 k range.
They are Dell Vostro 14 3445 Notebook (APU Quad Core A6/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph), dell-vostro-14-3445-notebook-apu-quad-core-a6-4gb-500gb-ubuntu-2gb-graph.
Also liked HP 15-g009AX Notebook (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (G8D85PA) but priced a little higher.

Will greatly like all your suggestions.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 31, 2014)

Get AMD A8 one, might be your best option, considering your budget


----------



## $hadow (Sep 1, 2014)

+1 to above suggestion.


----------



## lakhim (Sep 4, 2014)

Can anyone tell me how this laptop would furnish for light gaming and if one wants to run Crysis on it.
HP Pavilion 15-n020AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A4/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Ubuntu/ 1GB Graph)
Also can anyone tell me if I buy a system with DOS or ubuntu will I be able to add Win 7?
What will be the difficulties in installing it?
Also can anyone suggest electronics market place in Bangalore as I stay in My sore right now and last but not least what things I should watch out for while going to buy my first laptop at a retail outlet rather than ordering it online.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Sep 4, 2014)

^Check my review 

*www.digit.in/forum/reviews/186770-hp-g6-2005-ax-2-years-going-strong.html#post2155731


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Sep 14, 2014)

My HP G6 2005AX is still at the HP service centre, almost 2 months and the motherboard still not replaced. Its 2 years "running" for me too but running in bad condition.
Btw 2 (or maybe 3) years ago it was Rs33,000-Rs35,000. 
Now its Rs31,000. Whats wrong with the computing world?? Why aren't prices not falling?


----------



## $hadow (Sep 14, 2014)

^^more and high taxes


----------



## lakhim (Feb 9, 2015)

So guys.

After all these months I'm lost.

Please suggest some good laptop which can support graphic intensive games smoothly as well as HD Videos.

I do understand that given my price range certain compromises need to be made in terms of graphics but still deliver a decent play value.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 9, 2015)

lakhim said:


> So guys.
> 
> After all these months I'm lost.
> 
> ...



Fill the questionnaire again but if there is no change in your answers, get a desktop assembled.

Don't get a laptop which has anything below a GT 840m.



Edit: gaming benchmarks of 840M

*www.notebookcheck.net/NVIDIA-GeForce-840M.105681.0.html


----------



## lakhim (Feb 9, 2015)

I just would like to know if laptop prices will differ between karnataka and west Bengal?

If they do by how much margin?


----------



## $hadow (Feb 9, 2015)

lakhim said:


> I just would like to know if laptop prices will differ between karnataka and west Bengal?
> 
> If they do by how much margin?



You can try your luck in Kolkata.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 10, 2015)

$hadow said:


> You can try your luck in Kolkata.


Won't be of much help to @OP.
Sales Tax on IT related components and products is much higher in Kolkata than other metros and cities in India.
I think(obviously not confirmed) if OP purchases from Bengaluru,still he might get some price less when compared to here at Kolkata.


----------



## lakhim (Feb 10, 2015)

So you suggest to buy laptop from bengaluru instead of Kolkata as prices might be higher there than in karnataka?


----------



## seamon (Feb 10, 2015)

lakhim said:


> So you suggest to buy laptop from bengaluru instead of Kolkata as prices might be higher there than in karnataka?



Buy from flipkart. Usually cheaper over there.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 12, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> Won't be of much help to @OP.
> Sales Tax on IT related components and products is much higher in Kolkata than other metros and cities in India.
> I think(obviously not confirmed) if OP purchases from Bengaluru,still he might get some price less when compared to here at Kolkata.



Hey thanks for input. I have never been to that side of India but heard about low prices on that side which I generally doubt. But still I would suggest OP for online buying.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 12, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Hey thanks for input. I have never been to that side of India but heard about low prices on that side which I generally doubt. But still I would suggest OP for online buying.



Prices of IT hardware at Mumbai is far less than that of Kolkata.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 12, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> Prices of IT hardware at Mumbai is far less than that of Kolkata.



Prices of IT hardware at Secunderabad/ Bangalore are far less than most of other cities in India.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 12, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Prices of IT hardware at Secunderabad/ Bangalore are far less than most of other cities in India.



Yes,definitely less than  that of Kolkata.


----------



## tkin (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm sure that laptop prices are much higher in Kolkata but hardware prices are usually very cheap, just for example when I bought my Sapphire R9-280x last February I paid 22k incl taxes, I'd never seen anyone posting a lesser price for the same anywhere else in India a that time.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 12, 2015)

tkin said:


> I'm sure that laptop prices are much higher in Kolkata but hardware prices are usually very cheap, just for example when I bought my Sapphire R9-280x last February I paid 22k incl taxes, I'd never seen anyone posting a lesser price for the same anywhere else in India a that time.



Brother my friend who has gone to Mumbai quite some times and brought some hardware components at different times,tells a different story. According to him,price of any component is at least Rs.200/- ~ Rs.900/- lesser there when compared to here in Kolkata.


----------



## tkin (Feb 12, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> Brother my friend who has gone to Mumbai quite some times and brought some hardware components at different times,tells a different story. According to him,price of any component is at least Rs.200/- ~ Rs.900/- lesser there when compared to here in Kolkata.


You need to look at correct shops. Just ask him some prices and I can follow them up in some shops here myself.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 13, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Prices of IT hardware at Secunderabad/ Bangalore are far less than most of other cities in India.


Where to be precise in Bangalore. I will be visiting the city in near future so might get some components.


----------



## abcxyz (Feb 13, 2015)

In Hyderabad's CTC Complex if you have well know contacts then you'll be in for a surprise, we can get hardware at very low prices in some outlets but one should be careful because many things are not original there.


----------



## lakhim (Feb 14, 2015)

Ok friends.

I had one of my friends check prices at Kolkata.

What they say is taxes on goods will not differ much and a HP g207 model which has conf of 1tb HDD, 4 GB RAM, AMD A8 and WIN 8.1 with 2 GB graph is around 30 k inclusive of tax.

I don't know until  I check in Magnet House where he checked prices.

Also questions what graphics card in laptop with above conf can give mid to high level performance albeit with some compromises and what model needs to be checked?

Also can I play Crysis with all specs on or not?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 14, 2015)

lakhim said:


> Ok friends.
> 
> I had one of my friends check prices at Kolkata.
> 
> ...



considering it has R5 M230, its not enough even at low settings

*www.notebookcheck.net/AMD-Radeon-R5-M230.108655.0.html

just get a desktop or increase the budget to get a laptop with GT 840m


----------



## lakhim (Feb 27, 2015)

Hey Guys,

Have just rounded up certain configurations as given above and one of the dealers at Magnet House Kolkata is offering to give Lenovo G50-45(AMD A8/8 GB RAM/1 TB HDD/WIN 8.1/15.6"/3 GB INT+3 GB DEDIC Graph) AT 33.5 K INCLUSIVE.

Feels too good to be true. 

But Dell and HP are offering laptops at around expected price of 28k-34k for i3(4th Gen)/A8/A6; 4 GB Ram;500 GB/1 TB HDD;WIN 8.1; 2 GB DEDICATED GRAPH.

Can someone suggest is offer on Lenovo genuine or not?

I would be checking with Lenovo themselves to see if the dealers are authorised or not.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 27, 2015)

lakhim said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Have just rounded up certain configurations as given above and one of the dealers at Magnet House Kolkata is offering to give Lenovo G50-45(AMD A8/8 GB RAM/1 TB HDD/WIN 8.1/15.6"/3 GB INT+3 GB DEDIC Graph) AT 33.5 K INCLUSIVE.
> 
> ...



there is no model of g50-45 which comes with 3 gb iGPU + 3 gb dGPU

Either the dealer gave wrong info or is fooling you.
Don't go with "2/3 gb graphics card" gimmick. Laptop gpus aren't good enough for gaming in your budget and would be a waste of money.

*AGAIN, EITHER DON'T GET ANYTHING BELOW A GT 840M OR ASSEMBLE A DESKTOP.*


----------



## $hadow (Feb 28, 2015)

> AGAIN, EITHER DON'T GET ANYTHING BELOW A GT 840M OR ASSEMBLE A DESKTOP.


Take this advice seriously or else don't blame anyone if you never able to get your money worth.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 28, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> there is no model of g50-45 which comes with 3 gb iGPU + 3 gb dGPU
> 
> Either the dealer gave wrong info or is fooling you.
> Don't go with "2/3 gb graphics card" gimmick. Laptop gpus aren't good enough for gaming in your budget and would be a waste of money.
> ...


+1, for this excellent advice to [MENTION=128004]lakhim[/MENTION].
Hope you pay attention to this,or else don't repent or regret...afterwards.


----------



## lakhim (Mar 3, 2015)

Sure guys.

I do.

Had checked with Lenovo who confirmed such model doesn't exist and shop selling this is not authorised.

Now going for HP or Dell as they seem to be favoured among friends and peers.

Lets see what brand and Model I end up with as today I'll make a decision and buy it.

Wish me luck.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 3, 2015)

lakhim said:


> Sure guys.
> 
> I do.
> 
> ...



Just remember about getting a laptop with nVidia GT 840M graphics card. IMO currently Dell and HP don't have VFM laptops.


----------



## lakhim (Mar 5, 2015)

Well guys.

Have finally bought HP 15 g207AX from an authorised dealer in Chandni, Kolkata.

Till now laptop is running good.

Lets see what is stored for me in future.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 5, 2015)

lakhim said:


> Well guys.
> 
> Have finally bought HP 15 g207AX from an authorised dealer in Chandni, Kolkata.
> 
> ...



The one with R5 M230?
For gaming? 

Run Far Cry 4, Watch Dogs, Thief or Crysis 3 at med-high settings and report how much framerate you get.

Lenovo G50-45 would've been better with 8GB ram and 1 TB hdd. 

Edit:
It does not have R5 M230, but an even weaker HD 8570M   

You seriously paid 28k for this crap?


----------



## $hadow (Mar 5, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> The one with R5 M230?
> For gaming?
> 
> Run Far Cry 4, Watch Dogs, Thief or Crysis 3 at med-high settings and report how much framerate you get.
> ...


Now let the guy relax. He made the purchase, so let it be.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 5, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Now let the guy relax. He made the purchase, so let it be.



Why ask for buying advice when you are going to blindly get what you want?


----------



## $hadow (Mar 5, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Why ask for buying advice when you are going to blindly get what you want?



We give others our word and they are on their own if they do not like our advise. We will keep on helping others


----------



## vidhubhushan (Mar 7, 2015)

$hadow said:


> We give others our word and they are on their own if they do not like our advise. We will keep on helping others



well said mate


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 7, 2015)

$hadow said:


> We give others our word and they are on their own if they do not like our advise. We will keep on helping others



People don't even get proper entry level laptop for 25-30k and OP is looking to buy a gaming laptop for the same budget (or even under 65k for that matter).


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 7, 2015)

$hadow said:


> We give others our word and they are on their own if they do not like our advise. We will keep on helping others


+1, for this outstanding comment,Friend. Your comment is truly* Honoured* by me personally.


SaiyanGoku said:


> Why ask for buying advice when you are going to blindly get what you want?



Saiyan,you are perfectly completing your duties(wise advise + help) for purchase of Laptops/Tablets/etc.
Now if  [MENTION=128004]lakhim[/MENTION] , chooses what he bought,*it is not your responsibility*.
If he is relaxed + happy,let him.
If he regrets + repents, let him.

You should not bother that why he didn't buy a LENOVO laptop or a Laptop based on nvidia 850M GPU.

*This is my (Subjective & Personal) thoughts,which I had again & again reiterated on different thread comments for purchasing devices*.


Why care about the purchase,when you are not buying it???


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 7, 2015)

^ Because I feel the person wasted his hard earned money and I feel sad about it.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 7, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ Because I feel the person wasted his hard earned money and I feel sad about it.


+1, for this caring and gentleman's comment.
Absolutely a very good and holy thinking,particularly a care for the others...
But we don't know whether the person who is buying the product is uber rich or moderate rich or a common ordinary guy(with common hard earned money and budget). Even if the person is a common man,he/she is an adult who has gone through all the advice + suggestions + whole topic...so it is that person's attitude,person's feeling,person's wish,person's judgement(right or wrong),person's choice which has to be honoured by himself/ourselves,no matter what the outcome is.
Hope I clarified my point of thoughts to you brother.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 8, 2015)

Chill and help others is what my moto is. I hope OP enjoy his purchase.
@mods please close the thread.

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> People don't even get proper entry level laptop for 25-30k and OP is looking to buy a gaming laptop for the same budget (or even under 65k for that matter).



Yeah and this is the reason why I feel desktop is certainly a better option for a person looking to game on PC with this budget.

- - - Updated - - -



vidhubhushan said:


> well said mate



Thanks man.


----------

